# Sperm Donor.....IUI



## destany08 (May 13, 2007)

Im planning on using a sperm donor to concieve. I was going to try and do in home insemination......has anyone attempted to do this??


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I couldn't let your post go unanswered!

I would try over at the Queer parenting/TTC I know a lot of those mamas have gotten PG other then "missionary"

I've always heard great things about home insem and the instead cup.

You know, you have to share your life story!







: I love TTC stories!


----------



## Kellyh_01 (Apr 24, 2006)

I am a surrogate and I will be doing home artificial insemination with the intended father's sperm. I'm waiting to O - I think it will be right around Thanksgiving. We are planning to use instead cups - put the sample in the cup, insert it and lay down for an hour, then remove the cup after 12 hours. And I'm charting and temping and will start OPKs tomorrow to try to get the timing just right. We are planning to do 4-5 insems this cycle.

Good luck to you!


----------

